# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Chance  du sauvetage de Dordogne

## Michèle B

*Chance est  une chienne  type berger des pyrénées * 

son histoire 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/t265197-10 ... auvons-les

*
la puce est arrivée hier en FA en Bretagne grace aux 2 covoitureuses  de choc Malin et abricotine  
c'est une petite chienne soumise 
elle a été stérilisé en avril 2010 suite à sa 1 ère capture puis remis à Roger 

voici les 1 ères photos de la fifille 

hier* 




*ce matin 

avec miss Lady très interressée par la gamelle* 




*avec Vendome* 





*et la fifille après les visite du club des 5*

----------


## dadache

elle a l'air paumée complet pauvre Chance qui ne sait pas que c'est son bonheur que l'on veut!mais avec le temps elle finira par le comprendre ,jolie petit amour elle ressemble deja plus a une chienne normale et en bonne santé!!
merci et bon courage MichelleB on va suivre son evolutiuon maintenant

----------


## maruska

:merci:  de lui faire un post rien que pour elle! C'est vrai qu'elle a l'air de ne plus rien y comprendre! Mais sachant d'où elle vient, c'est compréhensible! Bon courage Michèle, je ne doute pas qu'elle va progresser!   ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Te voila jolie fille avec un post rien que pour toi.  :amour3: 
Michèle va bien prendre soin de toi et tu verras que certains humains sont fréquentables!!!   
J'irai te voir le mois prochain   *

----------


## chipsydjuves

adorable cette puce !!! merci beaucoup pour elle !!!    ::

----------


## HYOKO

Elle est toute jolie petite Chance.  :amour4:

----------


## candynet

Chance est devenue très belle.

Merci à Malin, Abricotine, Alison, Célyhne, Maya87, MaDouce, Georgette.....et toutes celles qui ont assuré le sauvetage des loulous de Sarlat depuis plus d'un an malgré la distance et les intempéries.

Merci MichèleB d'accueillir Chance dans ton foyer et avec tes loulous.

Quelques jours encore, et je suis sure que la peur et l'incertitude vont disparaitre du regard de Chance, elle va se sentir bien là, les copains 4 pattes, un panier au chaud et l'amour d'une maman 2 pattes.

Merci pour les photos et les petits récits qui vont nous permettre de suivre l'évolution de la fifille.

Bonne journée.

----------


## MALIN

:merci:  Michèle pour ses belles photos qui me donne du baume au coeur...

----------


## Michèle B

*quelques photos de  Chance cet après midi  dans le jardin*

----------


## candynet

Merci Michèle pour les photos de Chance au jardin.
Comment va-t-elle ? Comment s'est passée cette première journée parmi vous ? 
Toujours aussi craintive la fifille ? 
Caresses à la belle.

----------


## HYOKO

Elle a l'air toute timide, la belle Chance.    ::   ::   ::  

Merci Michèle pour ces photos qui nous réchauffent le coeur  :bisous2:

----------


## lolotte1410

Chance est magnifique !
Les amateurs de poilus vont vite craquer lorsqu'elle sera a l'adoption...

----------


## Michèle B

*nous on s'aime..........e*




*Chance est très timide 
elle ne bouge pas de son panier , je l'ai obligé à prendre l'air 
n'a pas fait pipi depuis cette nuit 

les mecs vont souvent la voir , à ce moment là elle relève la tête et se laisse sentir et bisouiller 
je lui ai mis dehors  du spray pour les tiques , elle s'est laissée faire , je l'ai ensuite brosser sans soucis , j'ai l'impression qu'elle a apprécié 

pas de soucis pour les caresses , elle les accepte bien ,*

----------


## dadache

elle est figée pour le moment elle ne connait rien d'autre que ce qu'elle a vecue avec les membres de sa meute et roger,avec un bref interlude chez malin,il va falloir du temps !!mais sa peur ne rend pas agressive c'est enorme !!

----------


## poppo

Merci Michèle , cela fait un bien fou de la voir chez toi   :Embarrassment: k: 

Nulle doute que avec du temps elle s'intégrera entièrement a ta meute    ::

----------


## Michèle B

> Dites lorsqu elle se roule comme ça dans la nature c est bon signe ?


oui pour Chance c'est un très bon signe , elle le fait  quand elle est heureuse , elle adore courir et faire "des roulés boulés " , je l'ai filmé avec mon portable c'est génial

----------


## Michèle B

merci aux personnes qui ont pris en MP des nouvelles de Chance

----------


## Michèle B

Quelques petites nouvelles de Chance , une chienne merveilleuse, très douce ....
malheureusement les nouvelles ne sont pas très bonnes 
 jeudi elle a passé une écho abdo chez des spécialistes , ma Chançonnette a :
1 nodule sur le foie, 5 nodules sur la rate et 1 surrénale un peu augmenté 
lundi bilan sanguin de prévu avec injection de synactène pour stimuler les surrénales et voir comment elles fonctionnent 
suivant le résultat on verra quel traitement faire et si intervention possible
je suis anéantie

Chance il y a 10 jours , une chienne heureuse



- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Daysie433

::  *toujours aussi jolie la petite Chance 

courage à toi Michèle et à ta petite puce*  :: * 

merci pour les belles photos douces caresses à Chance*  ::

----------


## POLKA67

C'est pas vrai ! Chance a quel âge d'après ton véto ?
Courage Michèle, plein de câlins à Chance, il faut qu'elle résiste !
Tiens-nous au courant.

----------


## maruska

qu'est-ce qu'elle est jolie cette petite Chance!  Quelle tristesse cette nouvelle! Courage à vous et espérons de tout coeur qu'avec ce prénom elle ait encore un grand répit!  ::  Grosses caresses à la puce!

----------


## candynet

Bonjour Michelle,
Merci pour les nouvelles de Chance et pour les très belles photos. Je croise les doigts pour que Chance connaisse encore des années de bonheur à tes côtés, et te remercie de lui avoir déjà donné "la chance" de vivre heureuse avec toi depuis son sauvetage.
Elle ressemble beaucoup à notre Chipie.
Tiens nous au courant pour la suite et courage.

----------


## Michèle B

Chance avec sa copine Gavotte en FA depuis novembre 2015



et avec Saika 14 ans 1/2 en FA depuis janvier 2016

----------


## Michèle B

> C'est pas vrai ! Chance a quel âge d'après ton véto ?
> Courage Michèle, plein de câlins à Chance, il faut qu'elle résiste !
> Tiens-nous au courant.


d'après mes vétos Chance à minimum 11 ans voir plus 
elle a un début de cataracte

----------


## POLKA67

Tu as malheureusement eu raison de t'inquiéter de sa toux malgré les propos rassurants de ton véto...

----------


## armance

Coucou Michèle,

Désolée pour toi et la petiote, Suis pas allée sur Rescue depuis des mois !

Je suis en Auvergne maintenant et suis pas repassée par la Bretagne...

Toutes mes douces pensées et tiens nous au courant, j'espère seulement qu'elle ne souffre pas !

Je t'embrasse fort et toute la troupe

----------


## Celyhne

Quel bonheur de revoir la louloute mais quelle tristesse d'apprendre qu'elle a des problèmes de santé ...
Merci Michèle de prendre soin d'elle

----------


## poppo

Tant qu'il y'a de la vie il y a de l'espoir. Pour avoir vu d'où elle vient elle est une battante. Bon courage et plein  de câlins a Chance.

----------


## Abricotine

Nous espérons sincèrement que les nouvelles soient moins alarmantes qu'il n'y parait et que tu puisses profiter de plein de bonheur durant de longues années encore.

Des bisous de nous tous ici, 2 et des 4 pattes que tu as connus ici.

Tu es très jolie.

----------


## POLKA67

Coucou MICHELE
Des nouvelles ? comment va la belle ?

----------


## Michèle B

Bonjour Polka , merci de penser à Chance 

la Chançonnette se maintient à part qu'elle tousse beaucoup , et grogne qd les autres s'approchent d'elle (souffre t elle ?? )par contre elle mange bien
une radio pulmonaire a été faite pas de métastases, par contre beaucoup de fibrines dans les bronches 

ma véto vient de m'appeler , elle a pris contact avec sa collègue et envoyé les , résultats sanguin, radio, ...il faut que Chance fasse une écho de contrôle pour son foie pour savoir comment cela a évolué et voir si on peut retiré la tumeur ou pas 
pour la rate il va falloir intervenir 

j'ai tél à la spécialiste pour l'écho , absente ce jour , on me rappelle demain pour le rdv

----------


## POLKA67

Elle a probablement mal ou craint  qu'on lui fasse mal si elle grogne à l'approche d'autres chiens...
Au niveau trachée, c'est bon ? 
Courage à toutes les 2, donne des nouvelles dès que tu sauras plus.

----------


## maruska

oui, on suit les nouvelles. Bon courage! Grosses caresses à Chance

----------


## POLKA67

C'est quoi des "fibrines" ?

----------


## Celyhne

Je crois que c'est une sorte d'ulcère...
Bon courage et câlins pour la louloute

----------


## POLKA67

Cc Michèle

Inquiète par ton silence, quelles sont les nouvelles ?

----------


## Michèle B

Intervention prévue le 26 juillet 
croisons les doigts pour que tout se passe bien pour Chançonnette

----------


## POLKA67

Bonsoir Michèle

Opération de la rate ? Des résultats d'analyse ?

Chance tousse moins ? je croise les doigts pour la belle !

----------


## mantoinette78

On croise les doigts pour que "chance" porte bien son nom

----------


## Celyhne

Je croise également les doigts pour la louloute, merci de prendre soin d'elle.

----------


## maruska

toutes mes meilleures ondes pour cette jolie poupée! Bon courage à vous. Donnez nous des nouvelles svp

----------


## Michèle B

oui Polka ablation de la rate on ne touche pas au foie 

Chance a eu une echo de contrôle , plusieurs petits nodules sont apparus sur la rate , pour le foie cela n'a pas bougé 
on a refait des radios pulmonaires 
je trouve qu'elle tousse un peu moins 
je la trouve fatiguée , est ce dû à la chaleur ou son problème de santé ? 

plus qu'à attendre le 26, j'appréhende un peu

----------


## POLKA67

On pensera très fort à vous deux mardi prochain.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> On pensera très fort à vous deux mardi prochain.


+1

----------


## POLKA67

Cc Michèle

J'espère que ça va ?

----------


## Michèle B

Bsr Polka 

Chance va bien, son intervention s'est bien passée , on a retiré la rate, je dois envoyer un prélèvement pour l'anapath demain  La véto n'a pas pu jeté un œil au foie pour voir la tumeur, trop de graisse
j'ai récupéré Chance à 20h30
là elle a bu et manger un peu et se repose dans son panier dans ma chambre

----------


## POLKA67

Ouf elle a déjà passé une première étape... Câlins à la belle !

----------


## POLKA67

Michèle
Je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi Chance toussait autant et depuis si longtemps.
Que dit la véto à ce sujet ?

----------


## Michèle B

les vétos ont dit que c'était une trachéite

----------


## POLKA67

Michèle
Je viens de regarder rapidement ce qu'est une trachéite chez un chien, jette un coup d'œil si tu veux bien /

http://www.naturopattes.eu/tracheite...ecinesnat.html

----------


## maruska

comment va petite puce aujourd'hui?

----------


## Michèle B

Chance va bien , par moment elle fait la fofolle 
elle est très jolie avec ton tee shirt bleu que lui a donné mon petit voisin , son pansement était parti à force de se gratter , sa plaie est maintenant protégée
Demain visite de contrôle chez la véto 

Polka merci pour le lien 
je pense que c'est une trachéite allergique , elle est sous phytothérapie
je ne fume pas donc pas de soucis avec la cigarette

----------


## POLKA67

Merci pour les nouvelles  :Smile:  , elle doit se sentir mieux si elle fait la fofolle par moment...

----------


## Michèle B



----------


## POLKA67

Trop mimi la puce !  :Smile:  elle a l'air bien....

----------


## Michèle B

oui Polka Chance va bien , elle refait des petites ballades et mange bien 
ses fils seront retirés lundi ,

----------


## maruska

elle est adorable, j'adore la 1ère photo de dos! Longue vie à toi jolie Chance!

----------


## POLKA67

Cc Michèle

J'espère que tout va bien pour la jolie CHANCE, la chaleur ne la fatigue pas trop ? tousse toujours la puce?

----------


## Michèle B

Bonjour Polka , 
Chance va bien , un peu fatiguée mais je mets ça sur le dos de la chaleur ,elle ne tousse plus , c'est par période 
la chipie  adore faire  des roulades sur l'herbe grillé, et prend plaisir à mettre  les pattes dans l'eau 
elle a pris du poids donc rebelotte croquettes de régime

----------


## POLKA67

Ca fait plaisir de la voir si bien dans ses pattounes après ce qu'elle a subi !

Merci de prendre aussi bien soin de la jolie Chance, elle est bien tombée la miss...  :Smile:

----------


## Michèle B

Chance vous passe un petit coucou , tout va bien pour la miss

----------


## POLKA67

Merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles Michèle, fais des câlins à la belle !  :Smile:

----------


## POLKA67

Bonne Année à Michèle et la jolie Chance, que cette année 2017 soit douce pour vous et le reste de la tribu !
Plein d'ondes positives pour la santé de Chance !

----------


## Michèle B

merci POLKA 
Bonne année aussi à toi et ta famille 
Chance a une trachéite , elle est soignée par phyto, y a de l'amélioration

----------


## POLKA67

Coucou
Comment CHANCE supporte t-elle la chaleur avec son petit cœur qui doit la faire tousser, pas trop de rétention d'eau ?
Pense souvent à elle...c'est dur quand nos petits loups vieillissent...

----------


## Michèle B

bonjour Polka , merci de prendre des nouvelles de Chance 
Chance va bien dans l'ensemble
En mars elle a eu un nouveau détartrage, a perdu une molaire 
radio pulmonaire faite car toussait +++, gros cœur , donc a un traitement pour son "petit cœur " 1 cp d'upcar 7,5 mg par jour ,
pour son arthrose 1 bouchée de flexadin par jour (elle adore elle prend cela pour 1 friandise ) , je trouve qu'elle se déplace mieux 
on fait peu de balade vu la chaleur 
pour son confort et pour qu'elle supporte mieux la chaleur , je lui ai pris un coussin de gel

----------


## Michèle B

photos prise mardi lors d'une balade 
sur les 2 premières c'était séance papouilles  avec une amie

----------


## POLKA67

Waouh toujours aussi belle, merci pour ces nouvelles, l'ombre est beaucoup mieux pour son petit cœur...
Merci de prendre aussi bien soin d'elle !

----------


## Celyhne

Merci pour ces nouvelles et de prendre soin de ma petite compatriote périgourdine !

----------


## POLKA67

Bonne Année à CHANCE et à MICHELE, j'espère que vous allez bien toutes les 2 !

----------


## Michèle B

> Bonne Année à CHANCE et à MICHELE, j'espère que vous allez bien toutes les 2 !


merci beaucoup Bonne année à vous aussi Chance mène sa petite vie tranquille

----------


## candynet

Bonjour Michèle,
Comment allez-vous et comment va Chance ?

----------


## POLKA67

Candynet, je suppose que Michèle va répondre si elle passe par là, Chance n'est plus là, Michèle s'est battue pour elle jusqu'au bout...

----------


## candynet

Bonjour Polka67, 
Merci pour votre réponse. Je suis désolée pour Chance, et pour Michèle à qui elle doit terriblement manquer. 
Ma Chipie (adoptée sur Rescue) en 2010 et qui ressemblait beaucoup à Chance, ne va pas bien non plus.  Elle a une tumeur de la mamelle non opérable et nous la soignons depuis juin, mais je sais que ses jours sont comptés. Merci à vous.

----------


## POLKA67

Plein de courage Candynet pour ta puce, dans ces cas là on aimerait que les mois succèdent aux semaines et se transforment en années....
Chance a eu une très belle vie auprès de Michèle qui a tout fait pour elle...

----------


## Michèle B

> Bonjour Michèle,
> Comment allez-vous et comment va Chance ?


malheureusement ma Chançonnette est partie fin juillet 2018,  4 mois 1/2 apres Vendome mon berger allemand 
Chance laisse un grand vide 
c'était une adorable petite chienne, tres attachante , avait un regard à faire fondre , d'une douceur ………..
Chance repose dans mon jardin près de ses frères et sœurs qui l'avaient accueillit  ( Pti Mousse, Tilla, Lady, Monette, Vendome et Titouanne )

----------


## Michèle B

> .
> Chance a eu une très belle vie auprès de Michèle qui a tout fait pour elle...


merci POLKA67
Et un grand merci pour l'aide financière  pour ma Chançonnette

----------


## Michèle B

candynet, courage à vous pour votre Chipie

----------


## candynet

Merci Michèle et Polka pour vos messages. 
Que Vendôme et Chance reposent en paix ainsi que vos autres animaux Michèle. J'imagine le vide laissé par Vendôme et Chance.
Chipie est tellement semblable à Chance, et son regard tellement expressif que je n'ose pas penser qu'un jour je vais devoir lui dire adieu. Très gentille aussi, elle se laisse soigner quand on lui dit"on va soigner le bobo". 
Merci à vous d'avoir offert à Chance une belle vie à vos côtés et tout l'amour qu'elle n'avait jamais connu avant. 
Avez-vous encore des compagnons 4 pattes à vos côtés ?

----------


## Michèle B

> Merci Michèle et Polka pour vos messages. 
> Que Vendôme et Chance reposent en paix ainsi que vos autres animaux Michèle. J'imagine le vide laissé par Vendôme et Chance.
> Chipie est tellement semblable à Chance, et son regard tellement expressif que je n'ose pas penser qu'un jour je vais devoir lui dire adieu. Très gentille aussi, elle se laisse soigner quand on lui dit"on va soigner le bobo". 
> Merci à vous d'avoir offert à Chance une belle vie à vos côtés et tout l'amour qu'elle n'avait jamais connu avant. 
> Avez-vous encore des compagnons 4 pattes à vos côtés ?


Oui j'ai 3 autres chiens que Chance et Vendome ont connu 
Gavotte 5 ans 1/2 croisée labrador  que j'ai eu en FA pour la sociabilisé, réquisition a 2 mois les maitres ont déménagés en laissant dans le garage 3 chiennes et 8 chiots pdt minimum 15 jours , Gavotte est restée à la spa jusqu'à ses 11 mois aucun contact humain jusque ses 7 mois ,  je l'ai eu pdt 9 mois en FA puis je l'ai adopté car inadoptable avec d'autres personnes , elle reste encore craintive avec les humains et certains bruits 
Jaouène kooikerhondje qui   aura 6 ans en avril retraitée d'élevage je l'ai eu en FA  pdt 26 mois ensuite je l'ai adopté 
et mon petit dernier Névenig  caniche moyen fauve de 2 ans 1/2 quej'ai eu à l'age de 2 mois 
et Divine la chatte qui aura 12 ans en juillet

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

La vie est ainsi certains partent d'autres arrivent dans notre coeur et beaucoup (pas assez) sont sauvés et vivent heureux grâce à des femmes comme vous ayant un grand coeur

----------


## animoment

Trop chou ! Merci pour elle !

----------


## mantoinette78

Caniche un jour, caniche toujours .......

----------


## Michèle B

> Caniche un jour, caniche toujours .......


oui  , caniche 1 jour , caniche toujours 
j'ai eu mon 1 er caniche abricot Sandy   en 1970 
puis on suivit Ricky , Pti Mousse , Tilla adopté à l'age de 5 ans, Lady en FA a 13 ans et adopté à 15 ans  et mon petit dernier Névenig 
sans compter les autres canichettes que j'ai eu en FA    Ladick,  Prisca , Zouzou,  Era  et Lili

----------

